# Could it be?



## QKNatasha (18/5/18)

I want to do some stats.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Steyn777 (18/5/18)

QKNatasha said:


> I want to do some stats.


You'll have to include an option for none of the above, incase you're counting on the "none of the abovers" to not pick 1?

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Carnival (18/5/18)

In general I don't get sick often, it was like that even when I was smoking and it's the same while I've been vaping. So, I haven't personally noticed a difference in that regard.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2


----------



## Raindance (18/5/18)

Steyn777 said:


> You'll have to include an option for none of the above, incase you're counting on the "none of the abovers" to not pick 1?


@Steyn777 does have a valid point in terms of obtaining statistically representative results.

Regards

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## QKNatasha (18/5/18)

Steyn777 said:


> You'll have to include an option for none of the above, incase you're counting on the "none of the abovers" to not pick 1?


Thank you. 

I've added the extra choice

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Adephi (18/5/18)

I still get the flu. Cant say if its more or less. But what I do know is my recovery time is much, much better. Used to be weeks from scratchy throat to coughing less. Now its 3 to 5 days at most from scratchy throat to NO cough.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar (18/5/18)

Adephi said:


> I still get the flu. Cant say if its more or less. But what I do know is my recovery time is much, much better. Used to be weeks from scratchy throat to coughing less. Now its 3 to 5 days at most from scratchy throat to NO cough.


Have u tried the flu vaccination?

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## RainstormZA (18/5/18)

Carnival said:


> In general I don't get sick often, it was like that even when I was smoking and it's the same while I've been vaping. So, I haven't personally noticed a difference in that regard.



Same here

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## RainstormZA (18/5/18)

Faiyaz Cheulkar said:


> Have u tried the flu vaccination?



Those vaccines are bad news. I stay far away from them. The only thing one needs to do is build their immune system. I rarely get flu - just a cold and it's over in 3 days. Eat garlic, turmeric , lemon juice and honey. Works like a bomb.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Adephi (18/5/18)

Faiyaz Cheulkar said:


> Have u tried the flu vaccination?



I work in a pathology lab. I get the flu's that the vaccination is suppose to stop before the vaccine is even released.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Dietz (18/5/18)

Adephi said:


> I work in a pathology lab. I get the flu's that the vaccination is suppose to stop before the vaccine is even released.


I think thats called "Beta testing"

Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## Raindance (18/5/18)

For me every cold turned into a lung infection, and it got worse every year. In the past two smoke free years i had a cold three times but over in a couple of days without any lung infections at all.

Regards

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## Adephi (18/5/18)

Dietz said:


> I think thats called "Beta testing"



I call it flexing the immune system.

My wife is a nursery school teacher and I got 2 kids in nursery school. So we bring a lot of stuff home. Lots of vitamins help a lot.

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar (18/5/18)

RainstormZA said:


> Those vaccines are bad news. I stay far away from them. The only thing one needs to do is build their immune system. I rarely get flu - just a cold and it's over in 3 days. Eat garlic, turmeric , lemon juice and honey. Works like a bomb.



I dont remember getting flu(I come from a hot country), just cold a few times. People scared me about flu so much that I saw vaccination being given at clicks and I got in line. 
all ur comments have scared me even more now


----------



## RainstormZA (18/5/18)

Faiyaz Cheulkar said:


> I dont remember getting flu(I come from a hot country), just cold a few times. People scared me about flu so much that I saw vaccination being given at clicks and I got in line.
> all ur comments have scared me even more now



It's not bad as per se. It's great for those with compromised immune system like cystic fibrosis patients who usually spend up to two weeks in hospital on antibiotic drips.

More than often, it doesn't work or things get worse when you get the flu.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RainstormZA (18/5/18)

Raindance said:


> For me every cold turned into a lung infection, and it got worse every year. In the past two smoke free years i had a cold three times but over in a couple of days without any lung infections at all.
> 
> Regards



Blame the post nasal drip. If you catch it early with meds, I almost guarantee you will never get a chest infection.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Gandalf Vapes (18/5/18)

I just don't get sick very often, so I don't even think the "None of the above" applies to me. The list time I got sick about 2 years ago, I had Maleria which put me in hospital for a week. That was definitely not Vape related.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Raindance (18/5/18)

RainstormZA said:


> Blame the post nasal drip. If you catch it early with meds, I almost guarantee you will never get a chest infection.


I do find nasal irrigation also help a lot.

Regards

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Gandalf Vapes (18/5/18)

Just vape a strong menthol mix. It will clear that snotty nose up in an instant

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Zebeebee (19/5/18)

I actually stopped vaping after relapsing and I came down with terrible flu a few months afterwards. So that day I just couldn't stop coughing. I decided on day 2 of the coughing flu and went to my old vape cabinet and pulled out the trusty Smok V8 stick which was the first thing that looked like it can work. Recoiled and filled it with some juice and started vaping again. That day of the flu was the last day I smoked and I will never turn back again. Feel so much better after all these months.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver (19/5/18)

Great thread @QKNatasha 

I am fortunately someone that doesnt get sick very often. So there hasnt been any difference to me before and after I started vaping.

However

Since I started vaping nearly 5 years ago (after 17 years of smoking) I notice the following changes:

I get FAR fewer headaches. Like _maybe _one every 3 months versus one every 2 weeks
My average heart rate while exercising is about 10bpm lower at the same exercise intensity
My chest feels lighter and I can take in a deep breath a bit easier

I don't have a slight wheeze anymore when lying in bed before falling asleep

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## zadiac (19/5/18)

For the last 3 years I haven't had any of the illnesses I've had every year before that when I was still smoking.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## RynoP (19/5/18)

I dont really get sick but K have bad simis allergies. I mist sau a good menthol vape in the morning does wonders.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RynoP (20/5/18)

Wow just checked my spelling

Reactions: Funny 4 | Can relate 1


----------



## QKNatasha (21/5/18)

RynoP said:


> Wow just checked my spelling


Thought you were giving us a lesson in Mandarin or something

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## RynoP (21/5/18)

happens when brandy specials are flowing and you want to multi task

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## QKNatasha (21/5/18)

RynoP said:


> happens when brandy specials are flowing and you want to multi task


Sies. That's just wrong. 

You were drunk texting me

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## RynoP (22/5/18)

Maybe not drunk just a little happy


----------



## Raindance (22/5/18)

Interesting results being exposed here. Not only is the reported improvement in general health great news but the basic lack of a negative impact on health is signifficant.

Would love to see more participants enlarging the sample size.

Regards

Reactions: Like 1


----------

